# Chad Nicholls 'protocol of death' Dallas McCarver.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Quoted from here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/6vtqdq/chad_nicholls_protocol_of_death/

So after Dallas' tragic death there is a lot of speculation in the german bodybuilding "media" and people have been talking about the "death" protocol of Chad Nicholls (Dallas' old coach) being the ultimate reason for his demise.

This is the protocol these guys are talking about.

I know it has been more or less confirmed that Dallas died because of problems with insulin which resulted in him passing out while eating, however i wonder, if you guys think that this protocol might be real and if yes, if this is the norm, or if this is the reason for Chads reputation.

I can't imagine someone putting this much s**t into their body, but i thought its worth discussing, since i haven't really seen it on this board yet and i'd love some insight into it, by people closer to the scene.

Screen shot is crap quality so here is the best txt version of it.

Thoughts?

serostim humatrope mix - 12iu serostim 10iu humatrope

Humulin R/ Humalog 20-25IU 6-8x Day

<something> 100iu daily at breakfast

IGF-1 increlex 10-15mg only on training days

something-apolon 100mgs 3-4x day only on training days ran ...

something-ol 20mgs 5xday only on training days ran 4-6 months

...GPO (?) 16000IUs per week (7200 ED while peaking)

Halotestin 10mgs 4xDay (in and out every 8 weeks for...

Masteron 100mg a day (specific guys get 100-500mg daily)

T3 25mcgs 3xDay

Nandrolone Decanoate or NPP 1000mgs week 8-10

Primobolan 1000mg week

winny tabs 100mg day for bloat 6 on 4 off

Nolvadex 10-40mg daily if gland is not removed. If removed <fuzzy> arimidex 1mg eod. for water bloat

Trenbolone Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate 1000mgs week 8 weeks

tren ace 1400mgs week always in 6 month runs 1-2 off pr...

testosterone Enanthate or cyp 800mgs week <fuzzy CC> year round

Testostrone Suspension 1400mgs week 2cc daily <fuzzy>

<fuzzy...Sustanon?> 1250-1500mgs week 1-2 times a day

last 3 lines are really fuzzy. Maybe Boldenone 1200 mgs/week...then something 100-150mg ED...can't make out the last one.

Few speculations:

something-apolon

Probably Anapolon, a brand name for Anadrol.

<something> 100iu daily at breakfast

Lantus. A basal insulin

...GPO (?) 16000IUs per week (7200 ED while peaking)

Probably E.P.O

2nd to last 'fuzzy' looks like proviron 100-150mg ED

And that last one almost looks like Tudca 1gm-2.5gm


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am not qualified enough to really comment on pro BBing and whether above is too much or not. Who knows what's taking what but i remember Flex lewis once openly said in an interview that Dallas coach is a douchebag. He used some real harsh word which me makes me believe that something is not right with this guy approach towards his athletes. Moreover, Guy christiano, shawn ray, Jay and there are many more who have same belief for Chad.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

What is GPO in btw?


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

IGF-1 increlex 10-15mg only on training days

That would cost a fortune.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As above im not knowledgeable on what pro bb'ers need to use to look the way they do, i do however know that the dude must have been absolutely inhaling carbohydrates to deal with a 100iu's of insulin.....i mean we're talking well over a thousand grams, or am i way off mark???

Be interesting to see the opinions of guys on here with insulin experience...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That would kill an elephant

1400mg of tren a week

No wonder he couldn't breath properly


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> That would kill an elephant
> 
> 1400mg of tren a week
> 
> No wonder he couldn't breath properly


 2400Mg it is


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> 2400Mg it is


 Didn't know what other tren was :whistling:

Whatever it cost in it?

At the end was his decision and he pay the highest price

Rip


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Justin Compton 29

Won't compete anytime soon

Rumour is he needs a kidney transplant


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

My judgement might be a bit biased because I was never a big big fan of bodybuilding especially since the "mass monster era" beginned but I found a bit disturbing that one need to take that much PED to perform in this sport.

I mean, I'm well aware that there is a lot of PEDs involved in all sports but I have the impression that one condition to perform in modern BBing is one's ability to handle a s**t ton of gear. I'm not against the use of PEDs in a sport but not to the point that one athlete might no even compete, despite very good genetics for the sport, because his body cannot handle all the gear needed to perform.

Imho, the sport will not change if people took less gear and weight 20-30kg less, we all found that Arnold or Nubret or Lee Haney and so on have very good body and even if they probably took a lot of gear, it was not to a point that people could not enter the sport because they cannot handle the amount needed to perform well.

PED should help you perform better and be the icing on the cake not a huge part of the cake's recipe at least imho.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I just flat out dont believe this for one second.

100iu daily with breakfast and 1.4g Tren Ace for 6 months......no chance.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Uryens said:


> My judgement might be a bit biased because I was never a big big fan of bodybuilding especially since the "mass monster era" beginned but I found a bit disturbing that one need to take that much PED to perform in this sport.
> 
> I mean, I'm well aware that there is a lot of PEDs involved in all sports but I have the impression that one condition to perform in modern BBing is one's ability to handle a s**t ton of gear. I'm not against the use of PEDs in a sport but not to the point that one athlete might no even compete, despite very good genetics for the sport, because his body cannot handle all the gear needed to perform.
> 
> ...


 The problem is there is no "everyone take less" people want only more.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYGtHzOnant/?hl=en%26taken-by=ifbbprocompton


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

not enough creatine


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> not enough creatine


 Creatine was the secret ingredient, that protocol is just the pussy stuff to put people on the wrong path of what it takes to get hench. :thumbup1:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Yeah but what did his blast look like?


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nolvadex 10-40mg daily if gland is not removed. If removed <fuzzy> arimidex 1mg eod. for water bloat

Gland? What gland?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Juicehead99 said:


> Nolvadex 10-40mg daily if gland is not removed. If removed <fuzzy> arimidex 1mg eod. for water bloat
> 
> Gland? What gland?


 Gyno gland would be my guess


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought that but wasby 100%.

Crazy the things people do for a sport career.

Removing a gym gland is as shocking to me as it was when I found out Lance Armstrong got blood transfusions to hide his drugs.

Crazy!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Juicehead99 said:


> I thought that but wasby 100%.
> 
> Crazy the things people do for a sport career.
> 
> ...


 Lance Armstrong also got blood transfusions so he had more red blood cells which carry oxygen round the body, more oxygen means better athletic performance and you can't really pick it up on tests as it's just your own blood, you just have an extra litre or two knocking about in you


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Lance Armstrong also got blood transfusions so he had more red blood cells which carry oxygen round the body, more oxygen means better athletic performance and you can't really pick it up on tests as it's just your own blood, you just have an extra litre or two knocking about in you


 https://www.pri.org/stories/2013-01-18/what-epo-lance-armstrong-admits-oprah-air-he-used-it

He also used 'EPO' as misquoted in the 1st post txt as 'GPO'.

EPO, or erythropoietin (pronounced, ah-rith-ro-poy-tin), is a hormone produced by the liver and kidneys.

In the first part of a two-night interview broadcast Thursday, disgraced cyclist Lance Armstrong admitted to Oprah Winfrey that he took banned substances, including EPO, during all seven of his Tour de France victories.

Armstrong also told Winfrey that he repeatedly relied on blood transfusions and testosterone injections, among other things, to boost his performance.

According to Gizmodo, EPO - which can also be produced in a lab using cell cultures - regulates how many red blood cells your body produces.

Once released into the bloodstream, it binds with receptors in the bone marrow and stimulates red blood cell production - thus increasing the blood's oxygen carrying capacity (red blood cells carry oxygen).


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.pri.org/stories/2013-01-18/what-epo-lance-armstrong-admits-oprah-air-he-used-it
> 
> He also used 'EPO' as misquoted in the 1st post txt as 'GPO'.
> 
> ...


 It's fascinating the stuff they can do for increased performance!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

superdrol said:


> It's fascinating the stuff they can do for increased performance!


 Mate these tour de France cyclists are crazy. Some of them sleep with heart rate monitors that wake them up in the night if their pulse gets too low


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

jake87 said:


> Mate these tour de France cyclists are crazy. Some of them sleep with heart rate monitors that wake them up in the night if their pulse gets too low


 I watched documentry on Armstrong and that EPO is mad.

Every video of all riders going up hill, everyone panting and pushing while he's not even breathing fast, just flying easy up steep inclines


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Juicehead99 said:


> I thought that but wasby 100%.
> 
> Crazy the things people do for a sport career.
> 
> ...


 Consider watching 'Icarus', a documentary by Bryan Fogel.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Consider watching 'Icarus', a documentary by Bryan Fogel.


 On Netflix?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Juicehead99 said:


> On Netflix?


 Yes but I'm sure it's viewable elsewhere


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

All that tren and test and only nolvadex for gyno. Interesting. Only 22 IU of growth? That's probably several times a day. I've heard of guys taking much more.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

400 mg anadrol a day not suprised he looked haggard


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Just ridiculous dosages if true (when looking at the perspective of a recreational lifter/AAS user).

When one can look better than 99% of the population on probably no more than 500mg of total gear - then this is what's needed, or something similar, if you're going to go up to the next/top level of the sport and be successful.

Then people compare the health risks etc with people on those protocols to low dose recreational lifters - it's basically comparing an apple to an orange.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Agreed, you simply cannot compare the mass monsters to the average person who lifts for a hobby and and runs a few sensible cycles. It's like comparing someone who drinks half a dozen beers one day a week to Paul Gascoigne.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yes but I'm sure it's viewable elsewhere


 Watched it!

Loved it!

Amazed me!


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Chad Nicholls is pondlife.

He finished Flex Wheeler's kidney, he almost killed Ronnie Coleman in 2004 and he did Nasser's health no favours prior to his demise. Countless other incidents. Burn in hell.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The denial will continue


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

A4RON said:


> Chad Nicholls is pondlife.
> 
> He finished Flex Wheeler's kidney, he almost killed Ronnie Coleman in 2004 and he did Nasser's health no favours prior to his demise. Countless other incidents. Burn in hell.


 What was the story with Ronnie coleman? I've never found any info on this


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

A4RON said:


> Chad Nicholls is pondlife.
> 
> He finished Flex Wheeler's kidney, he almost killed Ronnie Coleman in 2004 and he did Nasser's health no favours prior to his demise. Countless other incidents. Burn in hell.


 He hasn't got a gun to their head, these are grown men not children.

If they want to blindly follow someone else's advice, its on them. Especially if he has a track record like you say.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Juicehead99 said:


> I watched documentry on Armstrong and that EPO is mad.
> 
> Every video of all riders going up hill, everyone panting and pushing while he's not even breathing fast, just flying easy up steep inclines


 Yes, great documentary if it's the one I'm thinking of. Is it the one where the other riders and their wives are interviewed?

The guy he pulled up to, I think. was known as " The King of the mountains" and from what I remember (might be wrong with wording) Armstrong pulled up alongside and asked if he wanted to go at it, challenging him and pulling away!

Full on narcissist, is Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yes, great documentary if it's the one I'm thinking of. Is it the one where the other riders and their wives are interviewed?
> 
> The guy he pulled up to, I think. was known as " The King of the mountains" and from what I remember (might be wrong with wording) Armstrong pulled up alongside and asked if he wanted to go at it, challenging him and pulling away!
> 
> Full on narcissist, is Lance Armstrong.


 I think do ye and was about his team mates grassing him in and stuff.

I just watched Icarus on Netflix and it's very good to starts off with a guy doing the armstrong protocol and asking a Russian Olympic lab tester for help but gets caught up in the whole Russia steroid scandal and how they with the KJB and putin himself did it all.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Juicehead99 said:


> I think do ye and was about his team mates grassing him in and stuff.
> 
> I just watched Icarus on Netflix and it's very good to starts off with a guy doing the armstrong protocol and asking a Russian Olympic lab tester for help but gets caught up in the whole Russia steroid scandal and how they with the KJB and putin himself did it all.


 Yeah, I'm part the way through Icarus.

"Stop at nothing" is the Armstrong docu. Best docu I've seen.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yeah, I'm part the way through Icarus.
> 
> "Stop at nothing" is the Armstrong docu. Best docu I've seen.


 I'll see if I can find a link to it. Thanks.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Juicehead99 said:


> Watched it!
> 
> Loved it!
> 
> Amazed me!


 A lotta injections. Lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jake87 said:


> What was the story with Ronnie coleman? I've never found any info on this


 Just before olimpia have to had a bath on ice cubes to drop body temperature down as he was cooking from the inside

The Usual with pro bodybuilders :whistling:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll see if I can find a link to it. Thanks.


 It's on Netflix and YouTube mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I just flat out dont believe this for one second.
> 
> 100iu daily with breakfast and 1.4g Tren Ace for 6 months......no chance.


 I am surprised you can't believe this. 100iu of humalin r is feasible, not advisable. These guys are pushing boundaries, and not running the sort of cycles we run. People on here have run over a gram of tren for long periods, the body can take this, or at least some can. Run regular bloods and you can keep on top of things. I over heard from someone that competed with Ronnie that he was taking 1g test a day during a prep. Imagine the other drugs on top of that...

However you look at it, after all the speculation, it is a sad sad loss for bodybuilding.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> It's on Netflix and YouTube mate


 Cheers, I'll look for it now as I have Netflix


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I just flat out dont believe this for one second.
> 
> 100iu daily with breakfast and 1.4g Tren Ace for 6 months......no chance.


 Yeah, got to be bullsh1t. That's enough to kill someone.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Consider watching 'Icarus', a documentary by Bryan Fogel.


 Just finished watching this, thanks was a great, well made doc :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I am surprised you can't believe this. 100iu of humalin r is feasible, not advisable. These guys are pushing boundaries, and not running the sort of cycles we run. People on here have run over a gram of tren for long periods, the body can take this, or at least some can. Run regular bloods and you can keep on top of things. I over heard from someone that competed with Ronnie that he was taking 1g test a day during a prep. Imagine the other drugs on top of that...
> 
> However you look at it, after all the speculation, it is a sad sad loss for bodybuilding.


 I get what you're saying but i truly believe the genetically gifted dont need that much.

I heard different about Ronnie, someone actually spoke about it on the Gear'd Up podcast a while ago and said that he used about 4g total, dont get me wrong its not like thats low but its low for what people would think someone like Ronnie would use.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pfwa... What a joke. Every time the same bioolshit. "Mr O cycle revealed ": Introduce all the possible imaginable drugs , put the dosage at the maximum possible amazing/imaginable good ratio, and we have a pro ifbb cycle

Btw, its not a new chad is a fockin dumbass.

Top pro guys cycle are something crazy but come on... not that kind of dinosaur cycle.

IMHO, nowadays guys are far far from 90's condition's guys. wtf with these bloated guys with puffy faces. Now we've got more and more reviewz and knowledges on diueretics, nutrition etc... and guys come on stage with their crapy shapes. but again its only my opinion.

Its so easy and convenient to just think these guys put incredible dosages but don't forget they are genetic freaks. JP said he met david henry during a week end to miami, David didnt eat at all, during the weekend because "he was not hungry" lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> I am surprised you can't believe this. 100iu of humalin r is feasible, not advisable. These guys are pushing boundaries, and not running the sort of cycles we run. People on here have run over a gram of tren for long periods, the body can take this, or at least some can. Run regular bloods and you can keep on top of things. I over heard from someone that competed with Ronnie that he was taking 1g test a day during a prep. Imagine the other drugs on top of that...
> 
> However you look at it, after all the speculation, it is a sad sad loss for bodybuilding.


 It's funny because there's so much literature from bodybuilders in the 70s and 80s that did not like using testosterone and thought of it as a dirty drug that blurred lines. Is it used in such high doses in competition or is Tren, deca, gh, slin and oral much more widespread useage and test is used as little as possible


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The problem is people don't appreciate good health until its gone or worse!


----------

